# Pyrantel Pamoate Kills Planaria?



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, picked up some Pyrantel Pamoate from the store, 2 tablets are in the package. Will this kill the planaria in my shrimp tanks without killing my shrimps?

I realize that I would only be adding a small amount every week or so till I see no more.

Is this correct, or should I be using a different type of worm killer.

This is a Hartz product.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gordonrichards,

This is what worked for me when I had planaria in my shrimp tank.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/library/52784-planaria-hydra-elimination-shrimp-tanks.html


----------



## DrEd (May 5, 2009)

You don't need to kill all those worms (or you can't kill all of them). Just reduce the amount of food and they'll eventually disappear (or difficult to find). Good luck.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Seattle, I picked up some fenbendazole. Going to use it in one of my tanks, if successful I'll put it in my others!


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

how did the worm meds work on the planaria? i have some in my tank, i know theyre not bad, but theyre so ugly. im a little worried to use meds in my blue tiger shrimp tank =T


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

Panacur (Fenbendazole) works well especially in the liquid suspension form. The powdered type is extremely difficult to dissolve in solution and is messy. I dosed 1.5 ml per 15 gallons.The suspension usually is crystal clear after a 6 - 8 hour period. I dosed 48 hours apart in a 15 gallon high tech planted Blue pearl tank with no casualties.

Please note: Apple, Nerite, and Tylo snails will be killed by this treatment. Ramshorn, Pond, and Trumpet snails are not affected.

Another good product is No Planaria. It is a palm extract in a powdered form and will not affect any snail types.

Good Luck,

Stuart


----------

